# 2015 Team Bikes



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I love this shade of red and white together. 

2015 team bikes | Trek Factory Racing


----------



## nigel91 (May 16, 2012)

I totally know why the red bikes!! Emonda SL6 is available in black or red, I figure everybody has been buying the black as it looks 'cooler' , 'more stealthy' , you know how many matt black bikes there are around at the moment! As a consequence Trek have a shed load of red SL6 to shift, and what better way than having red team bikes? Care to comment Trek?

My local LBS said the colour reminds him of a Specialized and I have to agree, remember Vino & all their top riders at the Olympics having the red bikes?

Let's hope TFR have a nice new outfit to match the bikes


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

nigel91 said:


> I totally know why the red bikes!! Emonda SL6 is available in black or red, I figure everybody has been buying the black as it looks 'cooler' , 'more stealthy' , you know how many matt black bikes there are around at the moment!


Except, you won't find any SL6 Emonda's in that group. Those are all OCLV 700 series builds whether Madone, Domane or Emonda.

Maybe Trek is going for the _red bikes go faster_ trick? 

Actually, I suspect they did it to stand out. So many teams (e.g. Sky) are using stealth black, so Trek went with brilliant red so they don't get lost in the sea of black bikes that will undoubtedly dominate the pro scene this year.


----------



## Ajost (May 27, 2012)

I'm a Cannondale fan but I have to admit, I think the bike looks awesome!

v/r

Ajost


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

They look great. Red bikes are awesome. 
Black bikes are ugly. Matte bikes are even uglier. 

Good job Trek.


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

Maybe because they have used all of the other colors in the past? They have had white, blue, black, Blueish Green (sea foam I think they called it), yellow....time for some red.
BTW I hate the color red..lol.

R


----------

